# intake



## Longpole938 (Mar 10, 2004)

i was looking at my intake adn what i was thinking about doing... and i realized that its gunna look REALLY ghetto. so i decided ill spend the money and get an actual intake system. only prolblem is that i can only find one for the 92-94 twin cam motor and its $130, dont really wanna spend that much. do you guys know if it was possible for me to use the 95-99 as long as it came w/ a MAF adaptor, and if i cant do you know of a place i can get an intake for $50 or less??
Thanks
Steve


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

You get what you pay for.
look on ebay for cheap, crappy intakes.


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

Matt93SE said:


> You get what you pay for.
> look on ebay for cheap, crappy intakes.


The filter itself is going to be the only significant difference. In my opinion, none of them except for the top dollar ones will come with the best filters.


----------

